# Best bike to have?



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

Who here has a bicycle? If so, which kind and how is it 'accessorized'???? I am considering buying one as part of my preps...I have vehicles but they would be useless in a time of crisis if no fuel could be found.
I am about 7 miles from town, so its a doable thing to get supplies if they are available. I don't want a race-bike but something more chunky to handle packages and things like that.
Suggestions?


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

oohh good question.... just added a bike to my prep list. Thanks for asking it


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

We are about 5 miles from town, and on a state highway, so riding is easy. If you don't get hit by an idiot, that is.  I don't plan to do much riding out there until the traffic level drops a lot.

I chose a relatively cheap Schwinn Skyliner "comfort" bike. http://reviews.walmart.com/1336/4698934/26-mens-schwinn-skyliner-comfort-bike-reviews/reviews.htm It has front spring suspension to take some of the shock off my arms and shoulders, 21 speed, 26" x 1.95" semi-knobby tires. This model is out of production now, but there are similiar ones. The cost has gone to about $240 now!!!! Cost me about $140 at Wal Mart about 4 years ago. Even at age 65, I can make it to town, do some shopping, and get home in one day without killing myself. I don't get in any hurry.

This is not the BEST bike for anything in particular. There are bike enthusiasts that can tell you all about what is available, that would be perfect for any particular situation. But I think this is an acceptable bike for varying conditions and roads, and I could afford it. And, it is NEW, so with what few miles I put on it, it should be reliable for a long time. 

I have a cheap plastic rear carrier at the moment, but I'm building a bike trailer out of a pair of 20" wheels and the rear forks from two 20" bikes. That gets mounted to a frame made from part of an aluminum stepladder and some tubing from a lawn chair, all bolted together. A big plastic tote will be the cargo bin, tied on with bungee cords. It's water proof. 

The trailer hitch will be a short piece of 3/4" heater hose for a bendable joint, attached to a tubing swivel on the seatpost. The trailer tongue is a piece of 3/4" thinwall conduit (known as EMT) bent into an S that U bolts to the frame. This rig should carry 100 pounds, or so. After riding bikes a lot in college, I became convinced that loading too much weight on the bike itself is bad for handling, even if you keep it low in panniers beside the rear wheel, which is better. If you plan to carry more than about 10 to 20 pounds, I would look hard at a trailer. There are plans on the 'net for making them, and lots of versions to compare.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I ride a cruiser style bike Schwinn that is a 7 speed although right now the derailer is jammed in 3rd but that's a good gear for me to be in.

This is not my escape bike but my everyday bike - basket in the front, two in the back with a rack & bungee cords. I have a tiny zippered bag that attaches to the seat post that carries a small container of band aids, 2 rolls of cling & a pack of quick clot for more severe injuries. Small adjustable crestent wrench & a patch kit. Air pump attaches to bike frame.
I have both a water bottle holder & a coffee travel mug holder. Sometimes I bring my solar powered radio so I can have tunes/updates on weather. No ipod/ear buds I've seen to many bikers get hit by not hearing a car approach behind them.
Bell, yeah a bike bell although what I really want & need is an air horn and a head light since lately I've had to ride at night.
Helmet.
I also have a soft sided cooler that fits on back rack for either picnics or shopping.

Right now I'm working on coming up with a metal lid for my front basket so I could put a luggage lock on it. Sorta like my trunk. Then I can sew a liner out of feed bags. Then the items that I have to be constantly adding & removing like bug spray, lip balm or my rain gear can stay put when I park my bike.

For a prep bike well I would suggest a mountain bike no chrome painted black or cam. Outfitted with cloth panniers so if you have to abandon the bike then the bags can be carried. Pretty much the same items; patch kit, tire pump, bike tools, L brackets on handle bars (holster) to hold rifle, camo tarp. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Forgot to add that if you are truly considering using a bike as a BOV method then you should really practice carrying it on your shoulder. They make those pads that attach or you could add a bit of foam rubber covered with black duct tape on the bar. The bar that tells the world it's a boys bike ... hey I'm not a bike enthusiast I just ride one. 
Oh I think a head lamp flash light would be a great thing to have. Along with rope so you could hang your bike in a tree instead of hiding it on the ground.

Machinst, can u post a pic of your DIY cargo trailer when your done? 


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

Trek makes a good bike. paniersfor carrying stuff) maybe a front basket or bag. a good bike lock. water bottle and holder. the paniers or bag should come with some type of strap, so you can carry the bag. that way you do not have to leave the bags on the bike if you go into a store. or you could buy small backpack, that would give you more room to carry stuff. 
learn how to change a tire. ALWAYS carry a small hand pump and a spare tube or tube patches. you can get a flat tire anytime.
cell phone is a good thing to carry with you incase you run into trouble.
a bike with several gears is good for riding up and down hills.
a light is good in case you get caught in the dark. an orange vest is good for visiblity.


----------



## Forlane (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a neighbor that puts on a customized motor on schwinn bikes for around $500. Goes up to 45 mph gets around 120mpg can still pedal it with or without gas.

Would seem like a great investment prep especially if you attached a mini trailer to it for hauling. I am sure this guy isn't the only person in the world who does it, probably easy to find someone in your area.

-Chris


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

forgot one thing. .. always wear a helmet!!!!!


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

Pelenaka, 

Yeah, but it might be a while, since we have a big job coming up here, working on our solar system. Hope to get a bunch of these things finished soon, though.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Here's a nice BOB ("Bug Out Bike")


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

Pelenaka,

Here is the one I am pretty much copying. Down the page about halfway is a photo: http://malthusia.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&p=6873

Further down is shown a conversion to being a dog cart, too!


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I second the recommendation for a Trek. When/If you have to ride it long distances you will appreciate having the nicer bike.


----------



## nebula5 (Feb 4, 2003)

I love the industrial bikes and tricycles on this site:

http://worksmancycles.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/movers.html

They also have Personal Activity Vehicles- with a seat more like a chair- they look kind of like recumbents, but I don't think they are.


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

Ohiogal,

If you alter your question to, "What is the best bike for______ purpose, for $____ or less?" , you may get more useful answers. You'll have to specify that purpose pretty narrow, too. 

Bike preferences tend to go all over the map, depending on:

1) How much of an enthusiast the person is.
2) Their finances.
3) Their preferences for type of riding (street/highway, off road, sports, etc.).

These seem to be the big factors, among other things, as well. You can get any answer you want, if you pick the right person.

IMHO, you should also consider the cost of having some spare parts on hand for your bike, especially spare tubes, tires, a chain or two, and whatever else that suits your fancy. That could affect your choice of price range. When I bought my cheap bike, I also got the parts, bringing the total expenditure to about $320, IIRC. That was all i thought I could afford to put into a bike. I'm better satisfied with my cheap bike AND the spare parts, than I would be with a $320 bike. I'm a cheapskate, seeking the absolute most bang for my buck, with limited knowledge of the many and varied specialties involved in preparedness. I think it is more important to HAVE a functional, useful item that is reasonably reliable, than to seek the absolute max in any line of preparedness and wait too long to get the item. Those ideas are a big part of my choices. YMMV.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I think they sell those motor kits to mount on bikes. I'm almost wondering if one of those bicycle rickshaws might be a good choice.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I have quite a few now. I have been buying up bikes people don't want anymore. Got 2 almost brand new girls 20" bikes, from the mom of identical twins, $25! I have bought a few cruiser style bikes to fix up as well as some mountain bikes and a tandem.

My choice for a prep bike would be a cruiser style bike. They are simple. More parts = more problems. There are some things you can do to make your cruiser bike easier to ride with a load or just get used to riding again.
Change your chain ring and cranks. Really easy to do , even for those that are not too mechanically inclined. Changing your gear ratios will make them easier to pedal. These can be gotten off of junk bikes and kept for spares. Most 1 piece cranks and and chain rings will interchange. 
Bearings are also nice to have a good supply of. They are cheap and easy to change out. A couple of spoke wrenches will also come in handy to true rims when they get warped. Cone wrenches are used on the wheel bearings to get them adjusted properly. They are much thinner then regular wrenches to get between the jam nut and the hub. Tools are fairly cheap and are worth their weight in gold when you need them.


----------



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll second the need for spare parts, especially tubes for the tires. And make sure you have a pump with you! It won't do you any good to have a tube without a pump.

Another thought is what type of frame material you want. For SHTF, I'd suggest a steel frame bike. Lots of people could help fix a steel frame bike. A fire, an anvil, and some blacksmith knowledge should get it done. Aluminum or carbon fiber would be a lot more tricky, if not possible, in an off-the-grid emergency.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Bruenor said:


> I'll second the need for spare parts, especially tubes for the tires. And make sure you have a pump with you! It won't do you any good to have a tube without a pump.
> 
> Another thought is what type of frame material you want. For SHTF, I'd suggest a steel frame bike. Lots of people could help fix a steel frame bike. A fire, an anvil, and some blacksmith knowledge should get it done. Aluminum or carbon fiber would be a lot more tricky, if not possible, in an off-the-grid emergency.


Very true!
I noticed I forgot to put a link in my post for parts and tools.

http://www.bikepartsusa.com/


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

There's a long discussion over at survivalblog.com on bikes right now.

Personally I'd want another mid range priced mountain bike, with fat knobby tires... my last one would carry me through everything but foot deep mud... I'd run a ten mile logging road, and cut back through sections of woods to other roads and come back home. It'd run ok on the highway, but excelled on dirt.

A road bike or cruiser is the bike to have, if your sticking to the pavement. In a shtf bug out ride, a road bike is going to cry and die cross country... the tires and rim aren't designed for the punishment, and will fail (true, if you get a multi thousand dollar frame and rims, you might 'make it').

If there'd be any chance of having to get off the pavement, seriously look into a mountain bike.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

machinist said:


> Pelenaka,
> 
> Here is the one I am pretty much copying. Down the page about halfway is a photo: http://malthusia.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&p=6873
> 
> Further down is shown a conversion to being a dog cart, too!


Nice, are you taking orders ... wanna barter for pies I have peach with an almond flavored crust, or blackberry with a vanilla crust.

I've got the Croozer Designs Cargo Trunk Bicycle Trailer on my Amazon wish list but I'm open to suggestions. This would be for everyday trips as we will be bugging in for the near future. 


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

Pelenaka,

Sorry, not taking orders. That's a mouth-watering offer, though! The problem is, I can't get my own prep work finished... But I'll see what I can do about posting how-to pictures when I get to that.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

All great info. I was looking for the gamut of peoples experiences and what they found worked for them.
I need something that can go off-road in addition to the regular roads - there are trails that I know of here that can be negotiated and possibly improved to provide safe travel off road. 
I like the gear change idea. That is a good point.
I'll look at everything and see what I need to buy. Price is not an issue at this point as I am going to buy what I need, no sense in buying cheap and having no service out of it. (IMHO)


----------



## LeopardFrog (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a lower end Trek mountain bike that is about 7 years old. It is a great bike and I highly recommend trek.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

We covered this area when we got our income tax return earlier this year. We went and bought bikes for all four of use. We decided it was worth spending the eaxtra money for a better bike for my wife and I, but bought midrange bikes for my kids. I opted for a "Specialized" hybrid. Its good for off road and on. One thing to consider is where you will be doing most of your riding. If there will be a good amount of road travel, you dont really want a pure mountain bike with knobby tires. Makes it harder to ride on the road, and if you might have to go off road, you dont want a straight road bike either. Thats why I prefer the hybrid. Great on all terrains, and a lot easier to ride on the road thn a mountain bike. Id also reccomend not just buying a bike, but get fitted for one. We went to a bike shop and got the correct frame and height for our size. Makes a big difference on riding comfort. My wife preferred the cruiser style bike. I prefer the aluminum frames as they are MUCH lighter than the traditional steel frames. And if you ever have to lift your bike over an obstacle or carry it for any period of time, you will appreciate how much lighter it is. Our bikes were around $500 each, and we also bought two spare tires for each, two spare tubes for each, a spare chain for each, chain tool, water bottle holder, and a quick attach front basket for my wifes bike. We also just gt a two wheeled avenir bike trailer to pull. It is quick attach/detach, and folds up for storage. 

One thing I do reccomend is to RIDE your bike now. We all rice ours a couple miles a week. If you havent ridden a bike in a while, your body takes a bit to get used to it. 

My dad has a bike with an electric motor on it here that is pretty neat. Will go pretty fast but it is one heavy bike. Id like to have it where we can recharge it via solar but havent got that done yet.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Small recommendation, look on craigslist for a "child trailer" that someone no longer needs.

We picked one up for 10 dollars, stripped it down and bolted a piece of plywood down to create a small pull behind trailer. Few eye bolts and yo have a nifty little cart that can attach to any bike within 5 minutes.

For bikes, I have a couple of the Wal-mart "Mountain" bikes, and for what you pay, you get a nice little bike. Pick up a few patches and tubes, possibly a tire or two and away you go.

Again, check Craigslist, as I have also purchased a nice Raleigh bike (3 speed) and a Workman Trike for 25 dollars.


----------



## mldrenen (Nov 29, 2007)

best production bike would have to be the surley pugsley. designed for use in alaskan iditarod races, the extremely wide tires "float" over snow, sand, etc. they can also be fully outfitted with racks and panniers (packs).

(not my bike)
http://www.cyclechat.net/topic/68993-surly-pugsley-riders/


----------



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

Trek all the way get one of there mountain bikes and put some saddlebags on it.

I have one that I have put well over a 1,500 miles on and I just love to ride it.

But what ever bike you get stay away from the bikes at Wall-Mart they ride like tanks and you will not be happy with it.

My best advise is go to one of the bike shops that sell a better quality bike and ride one and you will see what I am taking about.

I and the wife are past 6o and we would not thank about leaving home with our RV with out our two bikes.

Good luck in what ever you do but please go ride a will made bike before you purchase one.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

mldrenen said:


> best production bike would have to be the surley pugsley. designed for use in alaskan iditarod races, the extremely wide tires "float" over snow, sand, etc. they can also be fully outfitted with racks and panniers (packs).
> 
> (not my bike)
> http://www.cyclechat.net/topic/68993-surly-pugsley-riders/


Now that is a bike a survivalist would ride, OMG I want one. Riding that would be almost instant street credit, lol.There's one on ebay with 20 bids @ over $700 with a buy it now of $1100. 


Here's a bike that I recently discovered which allows a rider to carry small children & cargo in a huge bucket. Depending on how strong the rider is I bet even 3 or 4 young children could be carted around. That was always an issue for me with my own 3 ranging in age of 4,3, & 1. 
How good this bike would be from an s&e stand point I can't judge until I actually touch it.
http://www.madsencycles.com/

joseph97297, I've thought about hacking a child trailer but the ones I've seen locally posted were all in bad shape. I'll keep looking. The upside is that I could custom paint it to match my pink bike. 
Like I wrote it's on my wish list but so are thigh high calf skin boots.
Who knows as I get more into bike riding I may decide to do more & more like even venture out into the country ... lions & tigers & bears oh my.



~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

This thread is actually pretty inspiring. It's good to see so many people now getting interested in bikes. The new and different manufacturers have some pretty interesting bikes.

My wife and I went on a vacation for our anniversary last week. We stayed in Va. Beach the first and last night. I was surprised to see so many people on bikes and surrys. I'm talking from before sun up to way in the wee hours of the morning. We enjoyed people watching from the balcony. I guess we as a society are not totally lazy. 
Oh and another point unrelated. Everywhere we went I was surprised. The beach, 4 different caverns,the Sands casino, Hershey park... everywhere. If I didn't know better, I would have said the economy was booming and in no trouble at all. People were everywhere and dropping money like it was nothing.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

By Surrys are you talking pedi cabs ? 

Dropping money like it was nothing to some people means vacation. Busy could mean that there are some great deals to be had due to the economy. 

Then again you were vacationing in a sheeple area. 

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

My vote is for a cruiser with no suspension. Suspension takes more energy to pedal especially up a hill because you'll be putting your force into compressing the springs as well as the pedal. I bought a cheapo Wal-Mart Moondog. The frame is quite tough. I changed out the rear cassette for a higher quality one plus it has an extra low first gear. The rims seemed to have held up pretty good. I've smashed and bashed the bike over a lot of rocks up to the size of basket balls and hit plenty of pot holes. The balloon tires are nice. Road bikes are awesome for gobbling up the miles but put a few off-road miles on them and you'll have trashed rims. I've put a few miles on my bike in various states. It even has been rode in the winter but the road salt really screwed some things up. If I had to ride in salt again I'd oil it down. However for all out reliability and durability it's hard to beat a single speed cruiser. I have one of those too. It's been on many miles of logging roads and seen a fair share of paved roads too. The chain never skips any teeth but I've had to replace a few tubes.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

As an avid cyclist for years (not so much lately), having worked at a shop and ridden almost 200miles in a weekend, I'll say stay away from department store bikes, even the "Schwinns" that they sell there. All the "Schwinns" at the box stores are cheap bikes with Schwinns name on them (Schwinn was bought out some years ago). I'd say go with a quality hardtail mountain bike or a hybird. You can get slick tires for each, and theres a few companies that make inverted thread tires which helps alot on the road. There's many options available including trailers. Some trailers are even made to be able to handle offroad use. Buy from a good bike shop and buy with confidence.


----------

